# Suche Metal mit melodischen Einflüssen



## jase03 (12. Januar 2009)

Suche Bands die ähnlich klingen wie

Caliban
Blessthefall
Burden of a Day
Heaven Shall Burn
Neaera

falls mir da jemand helfen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Januar 2009)

Sonata Arctica z.b. ^^


----------



## Independent (12. Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es mit *Killswitch Engage*?

Haben viele harte Parts und geniale melodische Refrains!

When Darkness Falls

My Last Serenade etc.

Oder hier My Curse


----------



## jase03 (12. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Sonata Arctica z.b. ^^


das sind aber nicht die, die den european songcontest gewonnen haben oder?


----------



## El Homer (12. Januar 2009)

Wie wärs mit


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Januar 2009)

Das war Lordi du senkel ^^

Sonata Arctica sin wa ganz anneres


----------



## chopi (12. Januar 2009)

Was für ein geiler Thread <3
Weis nicht,obs ganz passt,aber versuchs ma mit "Hevein"


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2009)

Maroon (nicht 5!)
Darkest Hour
As I Lay Dying

Ist so bisl mehr die Metalcore schiene aber sollte dich glücklich machen, google halt mal nach den Myspace URLs und hörs dir an.


----------



## x3n0n (12. Januar 2009)

Soilwork


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2009)

Children of Bodom


----------



## Rhokan (12. Januar 2009)

Wenn du melodischeres willst würde ich dir Amon Amarth oder diverse Folk / Pagan Bands empfehlen, wenns doch mehr Metalcore sein soll..... As I Lay Dying, Arch Enemy


----------



## ego1899 (12. Januar 2009)

das is vielleicht dein ding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gI_AaFjkTrM

äußerst melodiös wenn man sich ma reingehört hat und drauf einlässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> das is vielleicht dein ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du spinnst doch. XD


----------



## ego1899 (12. Januar 2009)

musste einfach sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> das is vielleicht dein ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach is doch Geil und Hammer Melodisch^^


----------



## Skatero (12. Januar 2009)

Sonst kannst du dir auch ein Metal(internet)radio downloaden und wenn du etwas Gutes hörst, schaust du den Name nach.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

ich empfehle

Eluveitie (LIEBLINGSBAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iijKLHCQw5o

Subway to Sally
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TLVtvBwquAA&...feature=related

Apokalyptika
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OGnAzkh9kn0&...&playnext=1

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter (Die mag Lurock so ^^)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqhq6HDNh8o

Death Angel (passt zwar nicht ganz aber naja)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AEDbJc_c1CI&...=1&index=63

Dimmu borgir
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=evwYrhj-bcI&...feature=related

Dragonforce (!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=r7_yKkKAU-c&...t=1&index=1

Finntroll
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yGywo81G6lk

Dschingis Khan (sry musste sein)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=W_esCf2GSTI

Moonsorrow
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9NxE7IjW-ls

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen hab noch n paar Bands bin aber faul also wenns is schreib Pm dann füg ich die noch hinzu


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Sonata Arctica z.b. ^^


Hui die hatt ich mal als Vorgruppe auf nem Konzert und schlussendlich war ich überglücklich drüber, da die Band die da gespielt hat live absolut schlecht war, Sonata Arctica hingegen live absolut super war. Frag mich nur nicht was das für ne Band war, ist chon ne rechte Weile her...


----------



## neo1986 (12. Januar 2009)

El schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit


Geil mehr kann man dazu net sagen!!!


----------



## Doomwalker (12. Januar 2009)

hör dir mal

atreyu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCpaR9Fx8ZE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8kfyZNx-pU

und flogging molly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSwaVvF7rdU

an
könnt mir vorstellen dass dir atreyu gefällt, bei flogging molly bin ich mir nich so sicher, aber ich denk auch^^


----------



## chopi (12. Januar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich empfehle
> Eluveitie (LIEBLINGSBAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iijKLHCQw5o
> 
> [...andere Bands...]


Ich kam nicht dazu,mir ein Urteil über die anderen Bands zu machen (Sofern ich sie nicht kenne),weil ich nur noch Eluveitie (wasn name o.0) gehört hab <3


----------



## Naarg (12. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie kann ich mit "melodisch" nix anfangen...
(nicht geschmacklich gemeint, sondern mit dem ausdruck Melodisch)
Aber wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich Hammerfall sagen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich kam nicht dazu,mir ein Urteil über die anderen Bands zu machen (Sofern ich sie nicht kenne),weil ich nur noch Eluveitie (wasn name o.0) gehört hab <3


du musst die mal live sehn allein die geigerin von denen is der hammer die hat sooooo lange haare und wenn die ned geige spielen muss dann gibts einmal ventilator für alle das sieht so geil aus !!!!!
zudem ist der Dudelsack des Dudelsackspielers (gibts dafür nen Namen???) aus ner Ziege gemacht das heißt die Ziege is nur hohl und nicht großartig umgearbeitet
der Sänger spielt dazu noch Laute in manchen Liedern!

bin der absolute Fanboi!!!!


----------



## Dracun (12. Januar 2009)

Warum nennt den keiner Unheilig?? Absolut genial^^

http://de.youtube.com/results?search_query..._type=&aq=f


Absolut jedes Lied is mehr als nur göttlich^^
Sollte man sich mal angehört haben!!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Absolut jedes Lied is mehr als nur göttlich^^
> Sollte man sich mal angehört haben!!


jep kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich kam nicht dazu,mir ein Urteil über die anderen Bands zu machen (Sofern ich sie nicht kenne),weil ich nur noch Eluveitie (wasn name o.0) gehört hab <3



Tja... Metal aus der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2009)

Versuchs mal mit Diablo. (Nein - nicht das Spiel)


----------



## chopi (12. Januar 2009)

Der Te sollte mal alle genannten Bands in eine Liste in seinem Post reinschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

hab noch ne wichtige Band


EQUILIBRIUM
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao2aEV0JN3k


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Januar 2009)

Doomwalker schrieb:


> hör dir mal
> 
> atreyu
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCpaR9Fx8ZE
> ...


flogging molly is folk punk. aber noch mehr folk als punk. ich denk das passt hier nich^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Tja... Metal aus der Schweiz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GE-NI-AL sag ich nur


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

ich hab nochmal was

Saltatio Mortis - Spielmannsschwur

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=G0tiSB5u-jw


----------



## Manoroth (13. Januar 2009)

hier noch ne hammer band (das die noch niemand genannt hat...)
*
IN FLAMES *

neben Eluveitie meine lieblings band^^


----------



## Badfreak (13. Januar 2009)

http://www.lastfm.de/music/Slipknot/+videos/9316617

Atm mein absolutes Liebslingslied, melodisch ist es obendrein auch noch.
Anhören und genießen.


----------



## raselius (13. Januar 2009)

in diesem Zusammenhang kann ich besonders *Thyrfing* empfehlen
Thyrfing - Ångestens Högborg
Thyrfing - Vansinnesvisan
Thyrfing - Farsotstider
Thyrfing - The Voyager


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2009)

Badfreak schrieb:


> http://www.lastfm.de/music/Slipknot/+videos/9316617
> 
> Atm mein absolutes Liebslingslied, melodisch ist es obendrein auch noch.
> Anhören und genießen.


da hät ich ihm eher
Snuff vorgeschlagen

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X6CtcsuZVOo


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da hät ich ihm eher
> Snuff vorgeschlagen
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X6CtcsuZVOo


ich hab grad "Das hätte ich ihm nur im Suff vorgeschlagen" gelesne o,0
Ist das melodischste Lied von Slipknot nicht Vermilion pt. 2?


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab grad "Das hätte ich ihm nur im Suff vorgeschlagen" gelesne o,0
> Ist das melodischste Lied von Slipknot nicht Vermilion pt. 2?


hör dir beide an und entscheide selbst

edit: ROFL Oo nur im Suff vorgeschlagen mein tip für dich sauf weniger XD


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2009)

das diese Band nicht schon genannt wurde wundert mich eigendlich (angesichts der gewaltigen Stimme der Sängerin)

Epica
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Dys1_TuUmI4


----------



## Shaxul (14. Januar 2009)

Wieder lustig anzuschauen wie einige User anscheinend einfach nur ihre Lieblingsbands posten, die größtenteils garnichts mit den vom TE als Beispiel genannten Bands zu tun haben.

@jasse03: 
Chimaira, At The Gates, Soilwork, Shadows Fall, Trivium (die "Ascendancy"), Dark Tranquillity (auchn Tipp für Fans von In Flames). Wenns noch einen Tick was "Härteres" sein darf: Lamb of God, Black Dahlia Murder und All Shall perish.

Evtl. kannst du uns ja mal ein Feedback geben, was dur dir schon angehört hast bzw. dir gut gefallen hat.


mfg, Shaxul


----------



## Nick1414 (14. Januar 2009)

Was Trivium angeht, kann ich auch das aktuelle Shogun empfehlen.
Sonst vielleicht:

*•Avenged Sevenfold
•Atreyu
•Bullet For My Valentine
•Nightwish (wenn du sowas magst)
•Stone Sour
•Sonic Syndicate*

War jetzt mal ein breiteres Spektrum an melodischen Metalbands, die mir eingefallen sind.
Da ist bestimmt was dabei!

Cheerio


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Januar 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Wieder lustig anzuschauen wie einige User anscheinend einfach nur ihre Lieblingsbands posten, die größtenteils garnichts mit den vom TE als Beispiel genannten Bands zu tun haben.
> 
> @jasse03:
> Chimaira, At The Gates, Soilwork, Shadows Fall, Trivium (die "Ascendancy"), Dark Tranquillity (auchn Tipp für Fans von In Flames). Wenns noch einen Tick was "Härteres" sein darf: Lamb of God,* Black Dahlia Murder* und All Shall perish.
> ...


das is ne doch ne Deathcore band und hat mit melodisch mal GAR nix zu tun -.-

und selber über solche leute beschweren


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Januar 2009)

All Shall Perish auch, er hats aber immerhin dazu geschrieben.
Caliban ist auch eher Screamo/Metalcore usw. usf..


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> All Shall Perish auch, er hats aber immerhin dazu geschrieben.
> Caliban ist auch eher Screamo/Metalcore usw. usf..


und wo is das melodisch?


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Januar 2009)

Nirgendwo, aber unter melodischem Metal ordne ich auch kein HSB, Caliban und Nearea - das sind breakdown spielende Bands die meistens auf HC Eves/Festivals auftreten. Die Beschreibung auf melodischen Metal trifft da eher ganz andere Genres als die Core-Mixes welche vom TE beschrieben worden. Von daher ist sone Abweichung dann auch egal.


----------



## aisteh (14. Januar 2009)

Genrenazis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Opeth könnte man eventuell auch noch dazu zählen, wobei die schon wieder sehr speziell sind, weil die einen sehr hohen Anteil an progressivem Zeug haben. Die Lieder haben also viele Soli und sind so im Durchschnitt acht bis zehn Minuten lang. Quo Vadis geht ebenfalls in die selbe Richtung.


----------



## Shaxul (14. Januar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is ne doch ne Deathcore band und hat mit melodisch mal GAR nix zu tun -.-
> 
> und selber über solche leute beschweren



Ich hab halt versucht, mich an den vom TE genannten Bands zu orientieren. Klar sind All Shall Perish und Black Dahlia Murder keine Bands, die man in die "Melodic Metal" Schublade packen kann. Aber die melodischen Parts sind schon da, und wer Neara und Caliban mag kann mit solchen Bands aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eher was anfangen als mit Epica, Sonata Arctica und Konsorten.


----------



## neo1986 (14. Januar 2009)

Nick1414 schrieb:


> Was Trivium angeht, kann ich auch das aktuelle Shogun empfehlen.
> Sonst vielleicht:
> 
> *•Avenged Sevenfold
> ...



Dazu kann ich nur SONIC SYNDICATE - Jack Of Diamonds empfelen. Echt geiles Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (14. Januar 2009)

Ensiferum


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Deadlock
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=T8000nRYyco

After Forever
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fjm4BrNAf6s (wunderschönes Lied <3)

Dawn Of Destiny
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6mv7BCsHc7w

Tiamat
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1_2RMdx8s7I

Samsas Traum
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tgHeLmH1wo0

All Ends
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=A75rg1_9k9w

Dead By April 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oPthihC_7bU

(Gab's schon Apocalyptica?)


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> (Gab's schon Apocalyptica?)


türlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Thrawns (14. Januar 2009)

Kein Metal, sondern mehr Emocore/Screamo:
Alesana - Tilting The Hourglass (LIVE)
Alesana - Apology (LIVE)
Alesana - Ambrosia (LIVE)
Alesana - Congratulations, I hate you (LIVE)
Ggf. auch noch mal die Studioaufnahmen anhören. Es ist halt live und das merkt man. <3


Und auf jeden Fall noch (das ganze Album!) hörenswert:
Callejon - Snake Mountain (Album: Willkommen im Beerdigungscafé - das neue Album ist weniger prall, dafür ist da aber ein Featuring mit K.I.Z. drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Januar 2009)

... (;


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Alesanaaaaa!!! <3


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ... (;


/reported weil FAIL!


----------



## Thrawns (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Alesanaaaaa!!! <3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit
Nachtrag von oben:
Callejon feat. K.I.Z. - Porn from Spain


----------



## Shaxul (15. Januar 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Und auf jeden Fall noch (das ganze Album!) hörenswert:
> Callejon - Snake Mountain (Album: Willkommen im Beerdigungscafé - das neue Album ist weniger prall, dafür ist da aber ein Featuring mit K.I.Z. drauf
> 
> 
> ...



Snake Mountain is echt ne gute Nummer. Wer nenn Song über He-Man schreibt hat eigentlich schon gewonnen.
Allerdings hat sich die Band imo nach dem Wechsel zu Nuclear Blast mit der Radio-Ballade auf dem neuen Album selbst disqualifiziert.


----------



## Megatherion (15. Januar 2009)

Ein paar Empfehlungen meinerseits:

*Kalmah:*

Kalmah - They will return

*Eternal Tears of Sorrow:*

Eternal Tears of Sorrow - Sweet Lilith of My Dreams

*Ensiferum:*

Ensiferum - Deathbringer from the sky

*Ancient Rites:*

Ancient Rites - Termopylae

*Turisas*:

Turisas - To Holmgard and beyond

*Mors Principium Est:*

Mors Principium Est - Two steps away

*Finsterforst:*

Finsterforst - Des Waldes Macht

*Finntroll:*

Finntroll - Trollhammaren

*Equilibrium:*

Equilibrium - Blut im Auge

*Eluveitie*

Eluveitie - Inis Mona

*Brimstone:*

Brimstone - Breaking the waves


----------



## German Psycho (15. Januar 2009)

Stone Sour


----------



## Rhokan (15. Januar 2009)

Guter Speed-Metal:



Alestorm - Over the Seas

Auch ganz gut:



Norther - Mirror of Madness

Und wenns mal ne "weibliche" Stimme sein soll kann ich Arch Enemy empfehlen:


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2009)

Ektomorf - Fuel My Fire



Geht eher in Richtung Hardcore/Trash Metal. Ist aber dennoch sehr melodiös meineserachtens.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2009)

das ist Mittelalter Rock (kein Metal aber vll is das ja was)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ADuCbafqBDQ

Corvus Corax kann ich nur empfehlen^^


----------



## Realtec (16. Januar 2009)

der threadtitel ist der oberhammer "melodische einflüsse" und packt dann bands wie hsb rein
erstmal ist hardcore sowieso die einfachste musik die es gibt und auch die bescheuertste 
JEDER der ansatz weise ahnung von musik hat, wird euch das gleiche sagen

2. mal hsb live gesehen? nicht? stell dir ne gruppe untalentierter 5 jähriger jungs vor die versuchen gitarre zu spielen....(mal als bsp)
und ich hab sie 6 mal (durch festivals) live gesehen.

bleib bei folk(also mittelalter) oder stink normalen metal wenn du musik mit "melodischen einflüssen" hören willst in der metal schublade...

und jetzt flamt mich weil ihr ja alle so die miesen hardcore metalcore whatever fans seid


----------



## Realtec (16. Januar 2009)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Januar 2009)

Dich braucht keiner flamen. Du disqualifizierst dich selber indem du versuchst mit Bands in der Playlist wie ASP, Soil und Eisbrecher von Ahnung und Musik in einem Atemzug zu sprechen.


----------



## Realtec (16. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dich braucht keiner flamen. Du disqualifizierst dich selber indem du versuchst mit Bands in der Playlist wie ASP, Soil und Eisbrecher von Ahnung und Musik in einem Atemzug zu sprechen.



selfowned hardcore kiddo xD
das du meine bands flamest, kk kein problem mit
DENN ich rede von der qualität der musik und ich flame die bands die es einfach nicht drauf haben
ich denke nicht das du asp jemals live gesehen hast.

wie bereits erwähnt scheinst du keine ahnung von musik zu haben für dich ist wahrscheinlich auch klassik, "alter müll"

ich spiel geige,celli,e-bass,gitarre und klavier und hab musik lk mit 15 punkten abgeschlossen.

schon bischen arm, sich selber mit "ahnung" zu schmücken aber selbst nichtmal in irgendeiner art und weise zu wissen was hardcore bands wie mist fabrizieren


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2009)

Wer bei HSB keine Melodie erkennt, muss zum Ohrenarzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Januar 2009)

Ich schätze das Musik dein einziges Fach mit 15 Punkten war.
Life sehen kann man keine Bands, wenn dann live - aber nein, solch lyrischen Dünnpfiff werd ich mir im Leben nie reinziehen - kann ja sein das sie ihre Instrumente beherrschen usw. - mein Anspruch ist da allerdings ein wenig höher.

Btw hab ich mich selber nie mit "Ahnung" geschmückt - solltest vielleicht nochmal lesen.
Musik hat auch was mit tolleranz zu tun, es ist Leidenschaft der passenden Leute und deren Geschmäcker - wer das nicht einsieht hat auch nix besseres verdient. (:
Mir kommts hoch wenn ich Leute seh die sich als Musiker betiteln, etablierte Bands niedermachen und selber einfach nur durchgekautes halbwissen besitzen.


----------



## Realtec (16. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wer bei HSB keine Melodie erkennt, muss zum Ohrenarzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, sicher haben sie eine melodie,aber ich krieg halt schon immer n anfall wenn man sowas als gut betitelt und dazu dann noch schreibt er hätte gern was ähnliche melodische einflüsse hat. es ist einfach nix das was die liefern,dass kannst du alleine mit live 7 nachbasteln.und wie gesagt live taugen sie auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. i*ch will den leuten ja nicht verbieten, solche musik zu hörn. ich äußere mich nur extremst krittisch dazu* und lass mich dann nicht noch ankacken das ich keine ahnung vom musik hab.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich schätze das Musik dein einziges Fach mit 15 Punkten war.
> Life sehen kann man keine Bands, wenn dann live - aber nein, solch lyrischen Dünnpfiff werd ich mir im Leben nie reinziehen - kann ja sein das sie ihre Instrumente beherrschen usw. - mein Anspruch ist da allerdings ein wenig höher.
> 
> Btw hab ich mich selber nie mit "Ahnung" geschmückt - solltest vielleicht nochmal lesen.
> Musik hat auch was mit tolleranz zu tun, es ist Leidenschaft der passenden Leute und deren Geschmäcker - wer das nicht einsieht hat auch nix besseres verdient. (:



du merkst es anscheinend nicht, oder bist einfach zu dumm dafür. DU hast behauptet ahnung zu haben mit deinen aussagen wie "Du disqualifizierst dich selber indem du versuchst mit Bands in der Playlist wie ASP, Soil und Eisbrecher von Ahnung und Musik in einem Atemzug zu sprechen."

und oh ein rechtschreibflame, wie süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und nun zum letzten "Kann ja sein das sie ihre instrumente beherrschen usw. mein Anspruch ist da allerdings ein wenig höher" dumme aussagen im winterschlussverkauf ?(oh man wie witzig) worauf basiert denn musik xD? ACHSO!also nach deiner logik dürften die leute ihre instrumente nicht beherschen damit sie anspruchsvoll ist, ja sehr logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. VLlt solltest du aufhörn zu flamen, es sei denn es macht dir spaß dich andauernd selber in die pfanne zu haun

Edit: "Du disqualifizierst dich selber indem du versuchst mit Bands in der Playlist wie ASP, Soil und Eisbrecher von Ahnung und Musik in einem Atemzug zu sprechen.
" wie war das? du schreibst davon, das es um tolleranz geht?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2009)

Realtec schrieb:


> ja, sicher haben sie eine melodie,aber ich krieg halt schon immer n anfall wenn man sowas als gut betitelt und dazu dann noch schreibt er hätte gern was ähnliche melodische einflüsse hat. es ist einfach nix das was die liefern,dass kannst du alleine mit live 7 nachbasteln.und wie gesagt live taugen sie auch nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey, ich höre auch Sachen, die Du hörst. Siehe hier, aber was Du hier gerade abziehst, spricht von Voreingenommenheit und kindischer Intolleranz. Deathstyle ist da momentan leider nicht anders.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Januar 2009)

Komm mal wieder runter.
Ich habe nie geschrieben das ich Ahnung von Musik hätte, ich habe lediglich gesagt das du sicher keine hast. Ich beschäftige mich viel mit Musik, aber speziell bei Musik weiss man nie über alles bescheid und deswegen fange ich auch erstrecht nicht an ganze Genres zu beurteilen mit denen ich mich kaum beschäftigt habe. Vorallem würd ich mal diese hellseherischen Interpretationen sein lassen, was ich nicht schreibe kannst du mir nicht im nachhinein unterstellen - wasn nu kaputt.
Musik besteht aus weit mehr als nur dem Sound und dem spielen von Instrumenten, aber Texte sind dir ja scheinbar gänzlich egal - mir aber nicht. Tokyo Hotel spielen auch ihre Instrumente selber und beherrschen diese womöglich auch noch, trotzdem sind sie überall und bei jedem verschrieen.


----------



## Realtec (16. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Komm mal wieder runter.
> Ich habe nie geschrieben das ich Ahnung von Musik hätte, ich habe lediglich gesagt das du sicher keine hast. Ich beschäftige mich viel mit Musik, aber speziell bei Musik weiss man nie über alles bescheid und deswegen fange ich auch erstrecht nicht an ganze Genres zu beurteilen mit denen ich mich kaum beschäftigt habe. Vorallem würd ich mal diese hellseherischen Interpretationen sein lassen, was ich nicht schreibe kannst du mir nicht im nachhinein unterstellen - wasn nu kaputt.
> Musik besteht aus weit mehr als nur dem Sound und dem spielen von Instrumenten, aber Texte sind dir ja scheinbar gänzlich egal - mir aber nicht. Tokyo Hotel spielen auch ihre Instrumente selber und beherrschen diese womöglich auch noch, trotzdem sind sie überall und bei jedem verschrieen.



@tonk, das ist mir völlig egal wie lächerlich ich rüberkomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@deathstyle  "die texte scheinen dir ja gänzlich egal" kennst du texte von asp und eisbrecher? google mal welche da steckt weit mehr inhalt drin( nicht bei allen songs, aber bei vielen) als bei dem *meißten *(nicht verwechseln mit *alle*)"core" shit.

ebenfalls:"aber speziell bei Musik weiss man nie über alles bescheid und deswegen fange ich auch erstrecht nicht an ganze Genres zu beurteilen mit denen ich mich kaum beschäftigt habe" spricht für sich selbst? genau das tust du hier nämlich teilweise, du sagst ich soll mich nicht mit ahnung schmücken wenn cih sachen wie eisbrecher oder asp höre?behauptest dann wieder du hörst musik mit ansprüchen  was sich auf die texte bezieht?um das alles auf den anfang zurückzuführen:du beurteilst bands mit denen du dich nicht auseinander gesetzt hast. (ziemlich verwirrend, oder?)

auf so sachen wie tokio hotel brauchen wir uns garnicht erst einlasse, auch wenn sie gehasst werden, beherschen sie trotzdem ihre instrumente und schreiben gute texte (omg er ist ein FAN!!11... nein bin ich nicht).

ohne das "der klügere gibt auf" zu benutzen, werd ich dann mal für diese nacht das schreiben sein lassen und mich ins bett begeben, ich denke wir haben uns jetzt auch alles gesagt.
wem dem nicht so sein sollte, kann ich dir gerne heute abend noch ein beitrag nachliefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8 zusamm


----------



## EpicFailGuy (16. Januar 2009)

The Human Abstract ... melodischer Metalcore, welcher sich von der beschissenen Kommerz Standard Kost abhebt. Da is mal Abwechslung drin :X

Protest The Hero .... melodischer Metalcore/Trash/Hardcore/Punk, igwie nen Mix aus allem.

Wenn mit den zwei Sachen klarkommst ... kann ich dir noch nen paar ähnliche zeigen.

greets


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Januar 2009)

ich würd gern mal wissen warum Realtec hier jeden angreift der versucht dem TE zu helfen post deinen Beitrag bitte und versuch nicht andere leute hier anzugreifen den das tust du sehr wohl.
Ich will ja nur ned das es hier in nem Ban endet ich finde nämlich doch noch Bands ich nicht kannte und vll find ich noch n paar mehr also bitte macht das per Messenger oder PM oder TS oder sonst was aber nicht hier da wird mir jeder Mod rechtgeben!


Danke fürs lesen viel spaß 

MFG
LoD


edit: über geschmack kann man streiten nicht diskutieren (soll heißen was andere gut finden musst du nicht gut finden aber dann lass den leuten ihre Meinung und äußere dich nicht "kritisch" darüber)
edit2: bitte flame mich wenn dann per PM zu danke!


----------



## Yoranox (17. Januar 2009)

Also ganz sicher Opeth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rLBWJMTRKg
das lied unbedingt zu ende hören es wandelt sich alle paar minuten wie halt bei opeth typisch.noch ein etwas ruhigeres lied 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHhAOlHXY9k...feature=related

auf jedenfall geniale band
dann aufjedenfall epica anhören http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csYBwZPCleY geht spätestens(!) bei 7:20 nochmal richtig ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Within Temptation http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J09Tlzk1G88
Lacuna Coil die genialste mischung aus weiblichen und männlichen gesang http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt5a7DJGEoo

dann andere bands noch die mehr power/thrash metal sind
Disturbed
Iced Earth auf jedenfall mal renschauen da kann ich dir auch eignetlich keins speziell empfehlen weil alle genial sind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj5JSYiNrcc
wie schon einige male gesagt in flames,soilwork,trivium,killswitch engage
Dann bands wie Megadeth oder Metallica von denen ich einfach mal ausgehe das du sie bereits kennst(wenn nicht hast du ne große bildungslücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Moonspell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQnnws9sq9I
Rage http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=802Au4mWtAU
Slayer mal nach raining Blood schaun bei youtube
Therion http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xNtuUF1DWc
Tool http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hii17sjSwfA

soo hoffe ich konnte helfen sind zwar nicht alle exakt das was du gesucht hast aber hast dich ja auch eh nur recht vaage ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 prinzipiell ja sowieso egal ob metalcore thrash power speed oder sonstwas hauptsache es gefällt also reinhören und schauen lohnt sich auf jedenfall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: sry für die vielen rechtschreibfehler ist schon spät und geh jetzt auch pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. Januar 2009)

Realtec schrieb:


> @tonk, das ist mir völlig egal wie lächerlich ich rüberkomm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


@Realtec: Deinen geistigen Dünnpfiff hat hier keiner verlangt also geh mit deiner Geige oder whatever spielen sofern deine Mutti das erlaubt. Danke

@TE: Ist zwar nicht wirklich Metal aber ich kann dir Schandmaul und Tanzwut empfehlen, sind 2 extrem melodische Bands :-)


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2009)

Jetzt sind alle ruhig und hören erstma Grindcore...

gott wie sich wieder alle anpissen wegen Musikgeschmack -.-

Und Musik in der Schule hat ja wohl Null mit "echter" Musik zutun ( außer irgendwelche Rapp0rs die meinen Beethoven Beats roxx0rn ) 


und nu is ruhe ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Jetzt sind alle ruhig und hören erstma Grindcore...
> 
> gott wie sich wieder alle anpissen wegen Musikgeschmack -.-
> 
> ...


du wirst mir immer symphatischer^^


----------



## Rhokan (17. Januar 2009)

Ich will das als Weckton für meinen Wecker!


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2009)

mhh da wacht man auf ^^
ich find aber Kuhglocke besser xD


----------



## Brimbur (18. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqXXMVZxJS4


Bitte sehr Rompeprop sehr melodiös und eingängig (wenn wir gerade mal bei Grind sind!)


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqXXMVZxJS4
> 
> 
> Bitte sehr Rompeprop sehr melodiös und eingängig (wenn wir gerade mal bei Grind sind!)


rofl!


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Januar 2009)

also beim Grind gefällt mir die Namensgebung der Titel am besten ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> also beim Grind gefällt mir die Namensgebung der Titel am besten ^^


Rompeprop das is ja der geilste name ever XD


----------



## sirenia (18. Januar 2009)

bei den ganze namen sammlung fiel mir doch ein was ich noch alles so cd ´s habe *sofort in der anlage *

Diablo und Soilwork sehr zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (19. Januar 2009)

also ich habe mich als TE wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte schon ähnliche bands wie oben genannt, aber ich steh nicht so auf songs, bei denen von anfang bis ende durchgeprügelt wird (überspitzt gesagt: suicidal tendencies in der metal schiene - wobei die sonst geil sind)

hier noch eine band die ich sehr geil finde, die vielleicht auch nicht so bekannt ist:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ENTJ0ljRPHA

leider sind da die lieder willschrey - humiliation und willschrey - more than a phrase nicht dabei. die gehören derzeit zu meiner top10

von euch habe ich weitestgehend alles angehört.

sehr gut gefallen hat mir da

eluveitie
all shall perish
chimaira
the human abstract

mfg jase03


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2009)

Mh dann würd ich dir doch direkt noch Unearth ans Herz legen, sind wohl am ehesten mit Chimeira zu vergleichen.
Hör sie dir einfach mal auf Youtube an, sonst vielleicht noch Shadows Fall - aber ich glaub die wurden schon genannt.


----------



## El Homer (19. Januar 2009)

Was ist hier mit ?


----------



## Fiqqsaw (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich post mal Powermetal und dann härtere, aber auch teilweise noch melodische Bands...

Powermetal: 
Revolution Renaissance,
Freedom Call,
Dream Evil,
Dark Moor,
Krypteria.

Melodic-Death bis Metalcore:
Disarmoni Mundi,
The Duskfall,
Enter Shikari,
Funeral for a Friend,
Evergreen Terrace,
Zonania,
Satariel.

Hmm und dann noch was gaaaaanz melodisches: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PUUy-ylur-E
MfG,
Fiqqsaw


----------



## jase03 (12. Juni 2009)

also ich dachte her an sowas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp-1SJXrLOg

vanna - safe to say


----------



## Rhokan (13. Juni 2009)

Tz tz tz, Foren-Nekromantie ist pfui! : P

btt: knorkator - alter mann! : D verdammter ohrwurm.

Zur Zeit hör ich sogar relativ viel Sabaton, mal Power-Metal mit Eiern.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Juni 2009)

versuch mal bullet for my valentine poison


----------



## chopi (13. Juni 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Tz tz tz, Foren-Nekromantie ist pfui! : P


Er hat was gutes gesagt und Leute,die das interesiert sind auch vorhanden,z.b. ich,weiß also nicht was du hast oO
Knorkator - Alter Mann is aber wirklich n Ohrwurm xD


----------



## Ol@f (13. Juni 2009)

Winds of Plague
A Cold Day In Hell + Anthems of the Apocalypse

Da dir ja All Shall Perish schonmal gefällt, vielleicht mal paar Songtipps " Day Of Justice" "Wage Slaves" "Eradication"

Amon Amarth 
"Pursuit Of Vikings" ; " Death In Fire " ; "Thwillight Of The Thundergod" ; "Varyags Of Miklagaard"

In Flames 
Die Stimme ist zwar sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und nicht so ganz mein Fall, aber instrumental manmanman..

"Pinball Map" ; "Moonshild"  
Bei den Beiden find ich die Stimme sogar gut.

Children of Bodom ist auch sehr zu empfehlen.
"Living Dead Beat"
oder auch mal ein nettes Video
Klick mich!
Ist zwar egtl. Vivaldi, aber klingt bei denen mindestens genauso gut.


----------



## aseari (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hör im Moment folgendes:

-Kamelot (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVbVfMo1MOA)

-Sonata Arctica (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUszotxuwGo)

-Edguy (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgNDrDSM54k)

-Stratovarius (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5V8niow0EA)


Sind vielleicht nicht soo melodisch wie andere Bands hier aber trotzdem machen die nicht so harten Metal wie viele andere Bands.


----------



## Gored (13. Juni 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqXXMVZxJS4
> 
> 
> Bitte sehr Rompeprop sehr melodiös und eingängig (wenn wir gerade mal bei Grind sind!)



wenn rompeprop dann bitte aber auch wohl den dance hit nr 1 :

vaginal luftwaffe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULvX9wRWg_E

einfach genial dieses lied, frauenfeindlich, krieg und gore - was will man mehr an diesem schönen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juni 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> einfach genial dieses lied, frauenfeindlich, krieg und gore - was will man mehr an diesem schönen tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geschmack.^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. Juni 2009)

Hier mal einiges, was ich selbst höre.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKwQKqQ8MMY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdVieZxTMNM...=PL&index=3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3NtwE1PXS0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKQUeofzPG0...=PL&index=7


Ich hoffe es ist etwas dabei.


----------



## jase03 (3. Mai 2010)

so mal wieder was für den chopi ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nc-oRzW6SI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eqIs4tAZK0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giHLLTZ7stU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psd_M5XBeRM&feature=PlayList&p=78A4FD8FA2D4976B&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=38


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2010)

THREADNEKRO! 
aber is geil hier zu blaettern und seine ganzen Lieblingsbands immer wieder zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (3. Mai 2010)

dieser thread macht mich traurig.

mit metal/ deathcore kann ich nicht dienen, höre ich selbst fast gar nicht, möchte ansonsten aber noch edge of sanity in den raum werfen, hier besonders crimson, crimson 2 und purgatory afterglow. eine der wenigen bands ausm melodic death bereich, die sich wirklich lohnen.


----------

